# Niko & Bobo - 5 weeks old already!! **Pic heavy**



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't believe they're 5 weeks old already~ it's went by so fast!
We went to see them yesterday and they have changed so much since we last seen them (2 weeks ago)!
They are like proper little chis now~ Niko was even playing with me! Soo cute! 

It's so annoying though~ my camera won't pick up Bobo's colour! :foxes15: He looks so dark in these pictures, but his coat is like a light silver! I ordered a new camera last night though.. So can't wait to take lots of photos when they come home! 

Niko & Bobo









Niko









Bobo


















Niko


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bobo & Niko




































Niko









Bobo









Niko 









Bobo


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww they are so darn cute!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww they are adorable.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

they are sooooo beautifull


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh wow gorgeous little babies,love both of them.I pick Dottie up on the 8th of Jan .Can't wait.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they are adorable.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww they are sooo cute!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

double cuteness!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Sarah they are adorable! Very healthy looking pups and beautiful colors!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

OH WOW there stunning !!!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I so want another smooth


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So so sweet. I smell puppy breath!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

omg they are so cute!!!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Can't wait until they come home! 




michele said:


> Oh wow gorgeous little babies,love both of them.I pick Dottie up on the 8th of Jan .Can't wait.


Ahhhh! Bet you can't wait!  So there will only be 5 weeks between Dottie and Niko & Bobo! 



Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I so want another smooth


hehe~ Bobo is gonna be long-haired!  
There's a good chance Niko is gonna be long-haired too~ their coats are super thick and velvety compared to their sister!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes so lots of new babies in January


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

OMG they are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those two just melted my heart! They are so stinkin presh and why wasn't I warned about that much cuteness? LOL Seriously they are so sweet I want them! Their colors are beautiful and they look so adorable!! Awww


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Gotta love baby pictures. They are just beautiful.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Adorable lil boys|!|
Cant wait to see lots more pics x


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...double cuteness.....I love them


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

adorable...I love their color...


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, they are soooooo cute! I just want to snuggle them and give them tons of kisses!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They are both SOOOO cute! Awww!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

your soooo lucky ,they are just beautiful, i love them, what gorgeous colours xxx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so cute look forward to more pics


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

very handsome lil boys but my favorite is the chocolate!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are soooo cute. And what fun colors


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

They are soooooo cute... Great coloring too!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

both pups are just precious


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sooooooooooo cute! I want another now after looking at these pictures!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply~ thank you so much everyone!


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

soooo cuteness and tiny!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

sooo cute!! aww their little faces are just lovely x


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I WANT BOBO!!! I love Niko too but BOBO I LOVE!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I WANT BOBO!!! I love Niko too but BOBO I LOVE!


Yaaaay! hehehe~ it's weird! everyone seems to love Niko best~ you're Bobo's biggest fan so far! :lol: hehehe!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww they are both beyond adorable! Bobo especially steals my heart! Another gorgeous blue tri!!!  I have such a soft spot for blues.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

they are both adorable but Niko is amazing!!!


----------

